# 92s Importer's stamp



## Caveman58 (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm wondering how a Beretta 92s would get here without a import's stamp on the gun? Is it illegal? Or didn't they require it in the Seventies?


----------



## Caveman58 (Oct 10, 2021)

FYI, s/n z00062z


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

Aren't some Berettas made in the US? They would not need a stamp. I believe that my last 92 was US made. It surprised me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Caveman58 said:


> I'm wondering how a Beretta 92s would get here without a import's stamp on the gun? Is it illegal? Or didn't they require it in the Seventies?


I may be wrong, but I've read somewhere on a forum that 🪖 military and police surplus 92s's did not require import stamps.


----------



## Caveman58 (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh cool, I went ahead and bought it. It was at Cabela's so I figured they wouldn't be selling anything questionable. It has matching ser. # with triple zero's and in really good shape. Looking to buy some factory grips in good condition if anyone has some for sell. Thanks for your help, denner.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another way is if a member of the US military bought it from a rod and gun club on an overseas military base, they would be allowed to return home with it unmodified.

My brother was stationed in Germany and brought back a P-38 (surplus P-1 military pistol) he had bought at the R&G Club on base/post, and it had no import marks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Look on your slide. Does it have "Made in Italy" on it, or does it say "Tennessee" on the slide... (or, if it is an older one, then Maryland).

As stated above - many Berettas are made in the USA

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Caveman58 (Oct 10, 2021)

DJ Niner said:


> Another way is if a member of the US military bought it from a rod and gun club on an overseas military base, they would be allowed to return home with it unmodified.
> 
> My brother was stationed in Germany and brought back a P-38 (surplus P-1 military pistol) he had bought at the R&G Club on base/post, and it had no import marks.


oh, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Caveman58 (Oct 10, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Look on your slide. Does it have "Made in Italy" on it, or does it say "Tennessee" on the slide... (or, if it is an older one, then Maryland).
> 
> As stated above - many Berettas are made in the USA
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it.


It says Made in Italy. I'm just curious more than worried. It's a beautiful pistol, even the inside of the slide has 95% of its bluing and all matching serial #'s (z00062z). If anyone knows anything thing interesting about it that would be cool. Thanks.


----------

